# Potassium defeciency?



## sopappy (Nov 13, 2018)

only couple days in to flower,.. I just watered (tea) with extra kelp 2 days ago
should I wait? or try a foliar application with kelp again?
same plant


----------



## Growdude (Nov 14, 2018)

Looks like nitrogen deficiency to me


----------



## sopappy (Nov 14, 2018)

not with that necrotic spotting... here's another pic  
Two strains, lost track. One strain hurting it seems, 
I'm going to try a kelp foliar at lights on tonight.
Here's another pic

rough looking bunch eh? they had a rough childhood

dammit, I did that pot thing again, used "rough" twice
see kids, pot's not all rosey, there's a price to pay
my theory is short term memory loss, 
I don't remember using the word one phrase later??.... 
ha! that's pretty bad


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2018)

@sopappy 

Looks like lack of nitrogen to me.

Kelp is good but not enough to sustain a grow to completion.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 14, 2018)

yer missing the necrotic spotting

NITROGEN (N)
Pale plants, red stems, smaller growth. Rapid yellowing of lower leaves progressing up the plant. Add any chemical fertilizer containing N. Treated plants recover in about a week.
POTASSIUM (K)
Affected plants are usually tallest and appear to be most vigorous. Necrotic spots form on lower leaves. Red stems. Leaves appear pale or yellow. Add chemical fertilizer containing K.

I don't want to add chemicals now, I'll check the foliar stickies for kelp
unless that could make it worse, they got tea with kelp added 3 days ago, still moist down there

these are BC bud and NL Skunk cross... I lost track of who's who
looks like one strain is unaffected


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2018)

@sopappy

I would use different reference material, since you are growing organically. There are many organic solutions to your problem.

And maybe, just maybe listen to the experience growers that are trying to help you succeed. Just a thought


----------



## sopappy (Nov 15, 2018)

Gee Duck, I didn't mean to ruffle your feathers


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2018)

@sopappy 

Feathers not ruffled.
I already know how to grow.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 21, 2018)

Feathers may not be ruffled but your bill is still out of joint.
That was a joke too.
You can't go around with a moniker like duck and not expect somebody to take some shots at you, likely from a blind  
(oops, did it again)

I came to this place bitching about the vagaries of growing pot and it is worse than ever today... now i'm reading that foliar feeding only helps the plant when the runoff from the leaves is absorbed by the soil. It's nuts... don't take it personal, questioning advice is NOT dismissing it.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2018)

Where are you reading? Rollitup?


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Heavily filtered water or reverse osmosis water can cause potassium deficiency.  Potassium in soil is best absorbed into the roots when the PH is between 6 and 7.
If you are using cannabis friendly nutes you are probably giving your plants what they need.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 21, 2018)

pcduck said:


> Where are you reading? Rollitup?



I've got Jeff Lowensomethings 3 books and just google stuff or ask here if i'm confused, and that happens a lot. It's great to have so much material at your fingertips but how do you weed out the bullshit? It's farming. Some have a knack, some don't. 
I don't.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 21, 2018)

[QUOTE="burnin1, post: (snipped)  Potassium in soil is best absorbed into the roots when the PH is between 6 and 7.
If you are using cannabis friendly nutes you are probably giving your plants what they need.[/QUOTE]

So far I've avoided synthetics, I have some calmag I'd like to use but i don't want to kill my microbes. I just tea or RO w/molasses

and what's all this about pH?... the pH is all over the place in different parts of the soil... so it's moot in organic grows. no?


----------



## sopappy (Nov 21, 2018)

I don't mean to upset folks here, I am fully aware any advice is a gift and I don't mean to look a gift horse in the mouth, just frustrated.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 18, 2018)

Nitrogen again?
I tried an alfafa top dressing but but nothing changed much.
This new crop started out great but going downhill fast


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2018)

Alfalfa is slow release.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 18, 2018)

could the soil be cold and causing nute lockout? maybe put some insulation under the pots. i know my concrete floor gets pretty chilly during the winter months so i have my tent on some 1.5 inch thick wall insulation boards.


----------



## Supernuggs (Dec 19, 2018)

I had some look like those pictures and started using some cal-mag and it worked perfect


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 19, 2018)

the bottom paragraph on this page from jorge cervantes' book says cold soil slows water and nutrient uptake...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2018)

Happy you are doing organic. Duck knows more than me, i always listen to him.  Get yourself some worm castings STAT and put them in some water and pour that on your plant. I would do that and then make a worm tea with all the stuff you mentioned. She is hungry.


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 19, 2018)

Rosebud, do you mean to actually pour the tea on the plants ?  Or only on the soil ?
Sorry, i confuse easily


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 20, 2018)

That was an honest question btw Rosebud.


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 21, 2018)

Ok . Thanks anyway.


----------



## Dogweed (Dec 21, 2018)

Pour it in the soil.


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 21, 2018)

Dogweed said:


> Pour it in the soil.


Thank you


----------

